# Motorhomes invading Barnard Castle!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been working up in the dales where I live today and drove twice past the new CC site at Barnard Castle. By mid day on my way home it was nearly full and there were hords of Caravans and Motorhomes coming the other way! Looks like its going to be popular.

Anyone on here on there and what do you think of it and also the Area where i live?

Me? We legged it over to the South Lakes, currently on a CL at Newby Bridge.

Cheers
BD


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

It looks really nice. Barnard Castle is a lovely town and it's a ten-minute walk along the River Tees from the site.

As a bonus the Bowes Museum is close by.

This is one reason why the CC has to charge sensible prices for its sites. It it didn't make profits it wouldn't be able to develop new sites such as this.

I was on a newish site at Cirencester recently and it must have cost hundreds of thousands of pounds to develop.

I hope to be staying at Barney again soon!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Booked for September...sounds promising....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Let me know if anyones going if you need any recommendations for places to see, eat etc in the region.


----------

